# What you think ?



## JayR223 (Sep 27, 2016)

Ima call him a pitbull regardless lol no I don't have papers but I just want some opinions on my dog you guys think he's got apbt in him? He's a great dog knows sit hi 5 both hands lay down rollover and stay haha hes very smart and not to brag or say it proudly but I hear real apbt are dog aggressive and he is.. except for with my dogs and my friends dogs it's weird haha















































tht last picture is about 3 months the rest are 5 months hes 5 months right now weighing 30 lbs here are pics of parents







give me opinions n thanks for reading or looking haha

Sent from my KYOCERA-C6742 using Tapatalk


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Just a bull breed mix. Is there pit dog in him? Maybe a ways back in his ped. But you don't have one, so there's no way to really know.
He is a VERY good looking dog. I like that you keep him active and don't let him become a chunker. Keep up the good work!


----------



## JayR223 (Sep 27, 2016)

EckoMac said:


> Just a bull breed mix. Is there pit dog in him? Maybe a ways back in his ped. But you don't have one, so there's no way to really know.
> He is a VERY good looking dog. I like that you keep him active and don't let him become a chunker. Keep up the good work!


Thanks ecko !

Sent from my KYOCERA-C6742 using Tapatalk


----------

